
HashiConf EU Amsterdam Call for Speakers - HashiCorpEvents
https://hashiconf.com/eu
======
HashiCorpEvents
HashiCorp is looking for speakers for the upcoming HashiConf EU in Amsterdam,
June 8-10, 2020.

If you have a technical talk showcasing how you used a HashiCorp product to
solve a problem, what challenges you faced, and the workarounds you found to
solve them, we would love to hear from you. We value technical deep-dives,
stories of how you use our technology, and retrospectives from your failures!

Topics we’d love to hear about:

Topics may range from the internals of our software to high-level use cases.
Talks do not have to be exclusively about HashiCorp products, they can cover
the broader industry and non-technical topics as well. Topics we love to hear
more about include:

 _Scaling distributed and microservice environments, including service
discovery, networking and container schedulers_ Solving security and secret
bottlenecks _Managing infrastructure across hybrid and multi-cloud, as well as
cloud migrations_ Introducing Infrastructure-as-Code to on-prem environments
_Dynamic application configuration at runtime_ Emerging architectural
patterns, like service mesh and serverless _Organizational impacts of DevOps
and_ Infrastructure-as-Code

Session formats:

Talks will be 30 or 50 minutes. 30-minute talks are ideal for implementation
and customer stories, while 50-minute talks are great for technical deep-
dives. Please keep your session to-the-point, only including relevant context.
More concise talks often bring more value to the audience.

If you have any questions now covered in the CFP, you may reach us at
speakers@hashicorp.com.

Good luck!

